# Paramedic student looking for a Paramedic from the Neatherland for help with a homework.



## AlexGaucher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ok, so , im a Paramedic Student in Canada and i have a big school assignment (worth 30%) in one of my class. I have to present another country Paramedic services and i chose the Neatherlands (cause you guys rock!!!). I have some specific question i cant find the awnser online, such as what type of material you use (manual stretcher or electric, do you use sair chairs, in case of trauma do you use a spine board or a vaccum mattress). This is juste some of the question i have.

If you have some time to help just DM me and i would really appreciate the help.

Thanks


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 3, 2020)

You might try the international section.

Also you might try spelling it Netherlands.


----------



## AlexGaucher (Nov 3, 2020)

johnrsemt said:


> You might try the international section.
> 
> Also you might try spelling it Netherlands.


hahahah thank you for the spelling. Did not know.
i posted it there thank you


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 4, 2020)

Movef to appropriate forum.


----------

